# ما أسباب تجمع الماء حول الرئة؟



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما أسباب تجمع الماء حول الرئة؟

الخميس، 7 أكتوبر 2010 - 09:58


 
كتبت شرويت ماهر 
يسأل قارئ: ما هى أسباب وجود ماء على الرئة؟ وما هى أعراضه وخطورة ذلك على الإنسان؟

يجيب الدكتور محمد محمود البتانونى، استشارى الصدر والحساسية، بأن أسباب وجود ماء على الرئة هو حدوث التهاب رئوى أو التهاب درنى نتيجة الإصابة بمرض الدرن أو وجود أورام خبيثة أو بسبب حادث للمريض نتج عنه إصابة بالصدر أو الإصابة بتجمع صديدى حول الرئة، وهذا التجمع يحدث نتيجة انفجار خراج بالرئة يفتح على الغشاء البللورى أو الإصابة بالتهاب صديدى فى الغشاء البللورى.

أما بالنسبة للأعراض، فتتمثل فى وجود صعوبة فى التنفس أو الإحساس بألم فى الناحية التى توجد بها الماء على الرئة وألم فى الصدر وكحة ويحدث ذلك نتيجة تجمع سائل فى الفراغ بين إحدى الرئتين والقفص الصدرى وهذا الفراغ يسمى "الفراغ البللورى".

ويوضح الدكتور محمد أنه يجب تفريغ الصدر من الماء وقد يحدث ذلك من خلال أنبوبة ويتم تحليل الماء لمعرفة السبب، وأحيانا يتم أخذ عينة من الغشاء البللورى ومن الماء الموجود على الرئة.

وهذه صورة أشعة لصدر مريض مصاب بماء فى الفراغ البلورى (الجنبي) للرئة اليمنى, لاحظ الظل الأبيض (ظل الماء) و سطح مستواه العلوى السهم الأسود , و لاحظ ما تبقى من ظل الرئة (الظل الأسود , السهم الأحمر) وقارنه بظل الرئة اليسرى. الصورة على اليمين هى صورة من الجنب للرئة المصابة. ظل القلب فى الأشعة مكتوب عليه القلب.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=287599&*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*أما  بالنسبة للأعراض، فتتمثل فى وجود صعوبة فى التنفس أو الإحساس بألم فى  الناحية التى توجد بها الماء على الرئة وألم فى الصدر وكحة ويحدث ذلك نتيجة  تجمع سائل فى الفراغ بين إحدى الرئتين والقفص الصدرى وهذا الفراغ يسمى  "الفراغ البللورى".*

* ويوضح الدكتور محمد أنه يجب تفريغ الصدر من الماء وقد يحدث ذلك من خلال  أنبوبة ويتم تحليل الماء لمعرفة السبب، وأحيانا يتم أخذ عينة من الغشاء  البللورى ومن الماء الموجود على الرئة

معلومات مهمة اخي

مشكووووور

الرب يبارك فيك.*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*معلومات رائعه*

*شكرا لك*

*دمت بود*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذى للمعلومه
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع ومعلومات كتير مهمه

شكرا اخي العزيز عليها 

الرب يبارك تعبك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*معلومات مهمة خالص
ربنا يبعد عن اولاده كل مرض ويشفى كل مريض
آمين فى إسم المسيح
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *أما  بالنسبة للأعراض، فتتمثل فى وجود صعوبة فى التنفس أو الإحساس بألم فى  الناحية التى توجد بها الماء على الرئة وألم فى الصدر وكحة ويحدث ذلك نتيجة  تجمع سائل فى الفراغ بين إحدى الرئتين والقفص الصدرى وهذا الفراغ يسمى  "الفراغ البللورى".*
> 
> * ويوضح الدكتور محمد أنه يجب تفريغ الصدر من الماء وقد يحدث ذلك من خلال  أنبوبة ويتم تحليل الماء لمعرفة السبب، وأحيانا يتم أخذ عينة من الغشاء  البللورى ومن الماء الموجود على الرئة
> 
> ...


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *معلومات رائعه*
> 
> *شكرا لك*
> 
> *دمت بود*​


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *شكرا استاذى للمعلومه
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع ومعلومات كتير مهمه
> 
> شكرا اخي العزيز عليها
> 
> ...


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *معلومات مهمة خالص
> ربنا يبعد عن اولاده كل مرض ويشفى كل مريض
> آمين فى إسم المسيح
> *​


*آمين
منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز معلومات مهمه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز معلومات مهمه جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


مرور كله ذوق
شكرا أحتى الغاليه

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااا

شكراااااااااااا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*شكرا أختى candy shop
للمرور الغالى جدا
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------

